# Biab idea



## Skillz (2/3/19)

I usually put my grain bag in this pot to drain for bit.
Just realized that it fits into my keggle so feel free to tell me otherwise but i was thinking.....
Drill holes in the bottom, lift grain after mash and put pot into keggle (it will be above the water line) put the bag of grains in and the recirculate the mash through using one of those fancy plasitc 2l jugs out of the tap.
Not worried about efficiency but was thinking it might clear the wort up a little or at least maybe take some of the gunk out.
No extra to clean as i use it anyway but am i wasting my time and pot?


----------



## Schikitar (2/3/19)

I can't see why not, if you can suspend the pot above and can find a way to diffuse the run off over the top of the grain (so you avoid creating channels through the grain) then you should get a good grain bed that should filter out some of the flour etc., Give it a run, report back!


----------



## citizensnips (3/3/19)

Could also sparge as well. Not a bad set up. How many KG of grain fits into that beforebursting over the sides?


----------



## Schikitar (3/3/19)

If doing a full volume mash then I wouldn't think a sparge is necessary, remembering that you are diluting your wort with water, the trade off isn't necessarily there. A light sparge might be worthwhile but I think the goal here is to recirculate and filter the wort through for clarity and reduction of trub.. Maybe a pump would be a good investment down the track if dumping through the valve gets tedious?


----------



## Skillz (3/3/19)

Started to late in the day to give it a real go but it seams to work ok, next time bigger holes in the pot and alow more time.


----------



## Dominic (4/3/19)

I use a very similar system, with a winch and pulley to suspend the grain bed above the water line for recirculating/sparging. I use a small watering can (1.5L) to diffuse the run off and avoid creating channels in the grain. Another way I found to avoid channelling is folding the top of the bag over the grain bed and gently pouring through the bag as a diffuser.

In addition to making the holes bigger, you might want to consider putting some holes in the side of the pot too, to improve flow.


----------

